# Massachusetts Medical Marijuana, w/ personal grow clause, on November 2012 ballot.



## Mark Marley (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi, so it appears that Mass will be voting on Med MJ this November, after voting in Nov 2008 to decriminalize possession of less than an ounce (now it's a $100 civil fine, which is not great but better, b/c that means you can still be harassed/searched etc).

So, I was thinking maybe we can get a Mass subforum to increase awareness and activism. Or should that be in another place and this forum is just for active patient living in states that have already passed Med MJ law?

Regardless, hopefully we can start some discussion. Maybe there is some and I haven't searched hard enough? Possible. 

Opponents to Mass Med MJ are fighting to defeat it. 

Anyhoo, here's a couple of good articles on Mass Med MJ and its screwball opponents. 

Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court orders change to ballot question on medical marijuana

OPINION: Decriminalizing marijuana was smart. Now, let&#8217;s be smarter


This was a related article that I found interesting b/c I never knew the Feds supplied Med MJ to any patients ever.

Uncle Sam's secretive medical marijuana program still serving four Americans high-grade pot


So this is a discussion starter. If you live in Mass, register to vote for this Nov and vote.


----------



## Mark Marley (Jul 1, 2012)

I am trying to verify that personal growth will be allowed, but I cannot find what I thought I read before.

Does anyone know if personal cultivation will be allowed? I'm sure I read that within the past week.

I def don't want to have to buy it at high prices.


----------



## Mark Marley (Jul 1, 2012)

And this looks good:

Massachusetts voters support medical marijuana and 'death with dignity' ballot initiatives




> Sixty-four percent of voters, meanwhile, backed legalizing the use of marijuana for medical purposes and 27 percent opposed the idea, according to the survey of 504 registered voters conducted from May 29 to 31.


Damn tho, I can't find that info on personal cultivation.


----------



## Mark Marley (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah, it looks like personal cultivation will be allowed in hardship situations.

Here's the language of the ballot which is being spearheaded by Massachusetts Patient Advocacy Alliance (MPAA): Mass Med MJ ballot

a snippet:



> Section 11. Hardship Cultivation Registrations.
> 
> The Department shall issue a cultivation registration to a qualifying patient whose access to a medical treatment center is limited by verified financial hardship, a physical incapacity to access reasonable transportation, or the lack of a treatment center within a reasonable distance of the patient&#8217;s residence. The Department may deny a registration based on the provision of false information by the applicant. Such registration shall allow the patient or the patient&#8217;s personal caregiver to cultivate a limited number of plants, sufficient to maintain a 60-day supply of marijuana, and shall require cultivation and storage only in an enclosed, locked facility.
> The department shall issue regulations consistent with this section within 120 days of the effective date of this law. Until the department issues such final regulations, the written recommendation of a qualifying patient&#8217;s physician shall constitute a limited cultivation registration.


Seems like a lot of hoops to jump through.

There are also bills in the Mass Senate and House to legalize Med MJ with personal cultivation, but they are dragging their feet, which is why MPAA is pushing for passage of a ballot initiative.


----------



## Mark Marley (Jul 1, 2012)

*Massachusetts Patient Advocacy Alliance (MPAA)*



> Massachusetts Patient Advocacy Alliance is an organized group of medical marijuana patients, family members, and medical professionals dedicated to making sure our voices are heard by policy makers.


You can donate or just sign-up for alerts etc.

Seems like a legit organization.


----------

